# Pentax K30



## sweetypie (Feb 9, 2014)

Was thinking of purchasing this camera ...does anyone have any input before i purchase? Do you feel there is a better camera out there then this one?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 9, 2014)

sweetypie said:


> Was thinking of purchasing this camera ...does anyone have any input before i purchase? Do you feel there is a better camera out there then this one?



Well the K-30 is a pretty capable camera, I guess "better" would depend a lot on what you plan on using the camera for and what sort of budget you have to work with


----------



## sweetypie (Feb 9, 2014)

I enjoy taking scenic shots ...family photos ...just a hobby really ...budget well i would like to keep it under 1,000 but depending on the camera i plan on keeping this camera for a long time ...any suggestions i would appreciate it...


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 9, 2014)

sweetypie said:


> I enjoy taking scenic shots ...family photos ...just a hobby really ...budget well i would like to keep it under 1,000 but depending on the camera i plan on keeping this camera for a long time ...any suggestions i would appreciate it...



Ok, well a couple of recommendations then - the Pentax K-30 is a very good camera and you certainly wouldn't go wrong in buying one, however I would also recommend you take a look at the Nikon D5200 as well.

The K30 will shoot faster but from the sounds of things that really wouldn't be a huge advantage for you, it also has a weather sealed body with is nice but really not a feature most folks will get a ton of use out of normally.  The Nikon has a 24 mp sensor (as opposed to the K30's 16 mp) and will give you better image quality, and it has a better autofocus system.  I own a D5200 and I can tell you from experience the autofocus system is excellent.

Truth be told you can't really go wrong with either camera, the reason I went with Nikon initially was that they had a stronger market for used equipment and I buy a lot of my stuff used, that and I wanted the higher image quality that the Nikon's provide. 

Hope that helps


----------



## sweetypie (Feb 10, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well a couple of recommendations then - the Pentax K-30 is a very good camera and you certainly wouldn't go wrong in buying one, however I would also recommend you take a look at the Nikon D5200 as well.  The K30 will shoot faster but from the sounds of things that really wouldn't be a huge advantage for you, it also has a weather sealed body with is nice but really not a feature most folks will get a ton of use out of normally.  The Nikon has a 24 mp sensor (as opposed to the K30's 16 mp) and will give you better image quality, and it has a better autofocus system.  I own a D5200 and I can tell you from experience the autofocus system is excellent.  Truth be told you can't really go wrong with either camera, the reason I went with Nikon initially was that they had a stronger market for used equipment and I buy a lot of my stuff used, that and I wanted the higher image quality that the Nikon's provide.  Hope that helps




Thank you so much...i was actually looking at that Nikon as well ...this definitely helped me a lot


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 10, 2014)

sweetypie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well a couple of recommendations then - the Pentax K-30 is a very good camera and you certainly wouldn't go wrong in buying one, however I would also recommend you take a look at the Nikon D5200 as well.  The K30 will shoot faster but from the sounds of things that really wouldn't be a huge advantage for you, it also has a weather sealed body with is nice but really not a feature most folks will get a ton of use out of normally.  The Nikon has a 24 mp sensor (as opposed to the K30's 16 mp) and will give you better image quality, and it has a better autofocus system.  I own a D5200 and I can tell you from experience the autofocus system is excellent.  Truth be told you can't really go wrong with either camera, the reason I went with Nikon initially was that they had a stronger market for used equipment and I buy a lot of my stuff used, that and I wanted the higher image quality that the Nikon's provide.  Hope that helps
> ...



Good deal, happy to help.  Like I said, not really a bad choice here at all.  Me I'm a huge fan of the D5200, and I've only had it for about a week now.  Just recently upgraded from the d5100 but I absolutely love the camera. I've got a buddy who's a Pentax fan, he shoots a K-3 now but he still has his K-30 and he swears by his Pentax.  Either one would be a camera you could use for years to come and be very happy with so no matter what you decide in the end is the best feature set for you it won't be a bad choice.

The one other thing I usually recommend to folks is that you also take a look at the higher end cameras that are available from the camera maker in question and look at how they compare as well.   Think of it not so much in terms as buying a camera but rather that your buying into a camera system.  Once you get a certain level of equipment it gets a lot harder to switch from one brand to another, so I encourage folks to look at some of the higher end offerings and compare them as well, it gives you a better idea as to what will be available a few years down the road when you start thinking it's time to upgrade.

Again, hope that's useful, if I can be of any further help just let me know.


----------



## fortybrandon (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably too late but I'm enjoying my pentax k30. I got the white one. So far I love it. It is really a good camera. I enjoy nikon but their feel gets pretty old. You'll like it a lot.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a white bodied K30 as well...and attached to my Sigma 150-500 lens it looks the absolute 'dogs danglies' in visual terms. 
From a usable perspective, however, the K30 is a positively cracking piece of kit that leaves my capabilities in its wake then sits back and waits for me to catch up with and 'cop on' onto its full potential. 
I'm gonna' happily live with this particular beastie for quite some time, quite frankly, and learn to extract the very best of what I see through its lens.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Mar 27, 2014)

What did you eventually purchase sweetypie?


----------

